# If you could date a VG character...



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Who would you date?
I'd have to say...





I love innocence, but I also like a woman that can take care of herself, I usually get turned off by blondes but Samus is an exception.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Cynthia (Pok


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Toushirou. Scratch that. Forget him, I <3 L...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Toushirou. Scratch that. Forget him, I <3 L...


L isn't a video game character and even if he was he's not for sale. >:l


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gametrailers.com/game/death-note-kira-game/4391?cid=YSSP


----------



## Muse (Jun 14, 2009)

Bowser.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He originated in an anime. >:l
So it doesn't count.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill me then. D:


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

Peach, I think.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder if anybody likes Miku Hatsune. ._.

YES SHE IS IN A GAME.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/japanese-game-hatsune-miku/47964?cid=YSSP


----------



## Muse (Jun 14, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> I wonder if anybody likes Miku Hatsune. ._.
> 
> YES SHE IS IN A GAME.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/japanese-game-hatsune-miku/47964?cid=YSSP


She originally wasn't put in a game.So it doesn't count,like Mega put it.

Kaito is more love anyways,but Miku sings better. ._.


Adding onto my list of hot VG guys,Earth Worm Jim.


----------



## Sky master (Jun 14, 2009)

peanut from animal crossing!
I REALLY LOVE HER!
THAT CUTIE-OF-A-SQUIRRLE IS SO SO SOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> peanut from animal crossing!
> I REALLY LOVE HER!
> THAT CUTIE-OF-A-SQUIRRLE IS SO SO SOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!


I eat squirrels.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 14, 2009)

Flannery (Pokemon R/S/E)


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

Merly from MGS1 or Eva from MGS3, but not the older version of them


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah he is.. you should know that!!
Lawliet FTW


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

<big><big><big>*Bad Girl*</big></big></big>


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2009)

A Tetris block.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> A Tetris block.


Which one?


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> A Tetris block.


xD
what color and shape though?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L is..... <big><big><big><big>*NOT FOR SALE*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 14, 2009)

Jill Valentine from Resident Evil fame.


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/pokemon%20furry/flameboy1132/vlcsnap-6292008.png?o=11

this one.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> A Tetris block.


I  took a what tetris block are you quiz 5 minutes ago. XD It said I was bi. ._.


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

May from Pokemon.
Hotness!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Am I right?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh I don't know.
Maybe Lara from Tomb Raider or something.
I'd have to think about this one =r


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> May from Pokemon.
> Hotness!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


No one can replace Misty.

<big><big><big>D=<</big></big></big><span style="display:block;text-align:center">


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big>*HE WAS MINE FIRST. BACK OFF*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

Of course in game, not as hot.




And misty=blech=pushy=mean
*Runs for cover*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

<_<


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 14, 2009)

or another video game hottie mama from Cooking Mama series.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Of course in game, not as hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read pushy as something else XD

<small><small>Dammit skype chat</small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*I WILL EAT YOUR FACE!*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

Volkner from Pokemon D/P/Plat.


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn <3


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 14, 2009)

zero suit samus


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's dead though ._.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> <_<


How could I forget...


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, may will always be supreme.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to take that quiz. NAO!!


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







vs.




vs.





May wins, hands down, personality wise and looks wise.


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>I'LL EAT YOU ALIVE.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can May pull this off?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>**NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM**</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.geocities.com/which_tetris_block_am_i/ 
Here ya go Tye. =)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Eh...
Technically the anime character Horo (Holo?) has a Japan only video game.
So for lulz I say her. :yay:


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May's a posted image?


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted image?

guys, stop stretching the screen.


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>ROAAAAAAAAAAAR</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn will always be a noob, thats why she's cute. =3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

lolnoobslayeractingliken00b

I am ashamed. Tsk tsk cry.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2009)

guys, stop stretching the screen ._.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops.
Lemme edit that.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v506/Yetsu/The%20Waterflower%20Front/Pokemon_Chronicles_-_06_-_Cerule-5.jpg


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lolnoobslayeractingliken00b
> 
> I am ashamed. Tsk tsk cry.


laaaawl   
mega we shall take this to pm.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Meryl from MGS1 or Eva from MGS3, but not the older version of them


Meryl
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Eva
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 
So she _can_ look good if she tries.
But she can still sometimes be mean.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> http://www.geocities.com/which_tetris_block_am_i/
> Here ya go Tye. =)


I'm cube shaped? D=


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

@pancakes: Eva is hot D


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I am flexible, creative and innovative. I can be used in a variety of ways, for many different purposes; I'm probably bisexual, or at least I sleep around a lot.

Use me right, and I will make your world a better place."

What the funk. That quiz was so stupid.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

It said i'm straight and I organize stuff? I didn't even understand most of the questions. -_-


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. :|
It called me boring. D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It said i'm straight and I organize stuff? I didn't even understand most of the questions. -_-


That is sooooooo wrong. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. It had odd questions. I've never even seen a James Bond movie...


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were a Tetris block, I would be a T-shaped Tetris block.

Using a range of workshop techniques, I can create a new dynamic paradigm to address any problem that you are facing. My innovative solutions are written about on bathroom walls across the world.

In short, I am so flexible you could use me as a hairband.

Counter individuals can drink coffee out of styrofoam cups while pinning name-tags to their lapels at conferences as suavely as I can!


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @pancakes: Eva is hot D


defintely, and you should see this one video of her vid


----------



## -C*- (Jun 14, 2009)

An ogre.

:3c


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

Terre or Celes from FF VI


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> http://www.geocities.com/which_tetris_block_am_i/
> Here ya go Tye. =)





> If I were a Tetris block, I would be an L-shaped Tetris block.
> 
> I am flexible, creative and innovative. I can be used in a variety of ways, for many different purposes; I'm probably bisexual, or at least I sleep around a lot.
> 
> Use me right, and I will make your world a better place.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 14, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Bowser.


Off-topic MUSE! 
hai buddy

Umm, Samus or Lara Croft


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better pic of Meryl
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for all of the quotes i made of myself </div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf why are all the bi people getting the bi answer?
I'm bi and I love L this is bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's hot too =p
@cleck: Heheh ;p


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually I change my mind... Ivy from Soul Calibur 4

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Actually I change my mind... Ivy from Soul Calibur 4
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


O_O Let's share her?


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

The best thing is, on SC4 you can customise her outfits, and her boobs wobble when she moves, god they're huge.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> The best thing is, on SC4 you can customise her outfits, and her boobs wobble when she moves, god they're huge.


Unnaturally huge, it looks wrong =x


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very very wrong.


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> The best thing is, on SC4 you can customise her outfits, and her boobs wobble when she moves, god they're huge.


LOL really?

*Goes to YouTube*


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

But it feels so right when you zoom in on character customization


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

Stopping quoting myself right now, but I found another one
Sniper Wolf
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
I thnik i may be too obssessed with MGS


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it's funny how some guys like that.
I mean seriously, they have more of a chance with girls that don't have fake boobs than with girls that do ;p

And plus, it's just way too big. Disgusting.

@pancakes: Hot too xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm actually gonna go play SC4 now...


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, now Im gonna post a pic of every MGS female I could get a pic of, but mostly to see which ones coffeh likes 

GOnna put them up later in a quote


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

>


Posted Image?
Blah.

@pancakes: Yay D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's hot ;]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?

<3


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well...
http://www.myfconline.com/
I don't know about date, but you can marry. >.>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like all sizes. :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Also,
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

;D<3


----------



## Resonate (Jun 14, 2009)

Idk.  But maybe Chun Li from Street Fighter or Taki from Soul Calibur.


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

Taki <3333 and Seung Mina <3333


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

pac-man


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

check this out, 

http://www.hemmy.net/2007/06/16/soul-calibur-4-female-characters-get-boobs-boost/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Also,
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


This, except the updated model of here, where she doesn't look like she's in the army.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> check this out,
> 
> http://www.hemmy.net/2007/06/16/soul-calibur-4-female-characters-get-boobs-boost/


Setsuka<3

@noob: But she looks hot thar D


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Ok, now Im gonna post a pic of every MGS female I could get a pic of, but mostly to see which ones coffeh likes
> 
> GOnna put them up later in a quote


Mei Ling
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Naomi Hunter
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Nastasha Romanenko
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Fortune
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Olga
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Emma E.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Rosemary
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
The Boss
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Laughing Octopus
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Raging Raven
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Crying Wolf
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Screaming Mantis
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I am finnally done, also, coffeh, just to let you know, Eva had implants done


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 14, 2009)

hmmm 
Silver is pretty cute (ya ya hes a hedgehog so whaf?)
some of the guy trainers in Pokemon games are kinda hot.
Sonic O_O
umm maybe Link 
ya thats all I can thhnk of right now.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Naomi Hunter and Laughing Octopus are the hottest ;D
@pancakes


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Naomi Hunter and Laughing Octopus are the hottest ;D
> @pancakes


Agree, but I actully like all the animal ladies, but for Olga, did anybody see the hair in the certain place, ew


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Who would you date?
> I'd have to say...
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Princess (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it too.. o.o


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 14, 2009)

nobody, thats pointless


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

If this guy was in a VG game I'd spill my load...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

rofl


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> If this guy was in a VG game I'd spill my load...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Oh hell yus<3

@pancakes: Lol, yeah. Someone needs a shave xD


----------



## TomC (Jun 14, 2009)

Or one of these tetris blocks I keep hearing about  the "L" sounds mighty tempting...


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Share please? xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 14, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samus





Can't beat those two.</div>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. Your a traitor. =)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furry I <3 you. COMPANION CUBE FOREVER! Why GLaDOS WHHHHHHY?!


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 14, 2009)

UH
HMMMMMM im not sure probably zero suit samus


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

Uhh... Krystal? Lolz....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2009)

ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine >=|


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Uhh... Krystal? Lolz....


OHSHI- I FORGOT ABOUT HER!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like alot of the VG characters. XD


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, keep him! He's not even a living thing >=|
UNLIKE TOONIE


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaw, you won't share it with me either? ;[


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'd share with you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahaha <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

These characters:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> These characters:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, if I chose to date a guy it'd definitely be Link.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> These characters:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you're Bi you have so many choices :3

@Mega Toon or reg?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. XD

I have a thing for mysteriousness... lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2009)

Tails looks like he's like 10 or something... >_>

And you've just reminded me of all the pictures I've seen that have ruined sonic for me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tails looks like he's like 10 or something... >_>
> 
> And you've just reminded me of all the pictures I've seen that have ruined sonic for me.


According to Sonic heroes manual, Tails is 8 years old.
@Garrett...
THIS ONE
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>I <3 OOT Link.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tails looks like he's like 10 or something... >_>
> 
> And you've just reminded me of all the pictures I've seen that have ruined sonic for me.


Actually...he's 8... I didn't think of that, lol. XD

But he's SOOO CUTE!! X3


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> These characters:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Rouge? D=


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my type.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's my type. :3 er... nvm I don't really have a type since there is such a WIDE WIDE WIIDEEE range of things i'm attracted to.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you know what... She does have the "mysterious" element to her... The only thing I don't like is that her character model is kinda...overdone, if you know what I mean. Eh, what the hell. Added to the list:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

Mhmm, Rosalina ;B Lawl


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 14, 2009)

_Uhhh..... o god I can't function properly for these kinds of topics. XD

I guess..... ummm...... Docter Trent(harvest moon), Skye(harvest moon), gray(harvest moon), Shadow(sonic), Claus.... yes seriously(mother 3), Fierce Deity Link(Majoras Mask), and... uhh... Silver(pokemon).
_
Pictures in order:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






























</div>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> These characters:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, awesome. I'd go for all those on the second row, as well. ;p Plus, Fox and maybe Wolf... =3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Uhhh..... o god I can't function properly for these kinds of topics. XD
> 
> I guess..... ummm...... Docter Trent(harvest moon), Skye(harvest moon), gray(harvest moon), Shadow(sonic), Claus.... yes seriously(mother 3), Fierce Deity ]__
> Pictures in order:
> ...


_Fierce Deity Link! :yay:_


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 14, 2009)

Misty (pokemon).


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

Link!


----------



## billabongchic987 (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. I'm surprised that I didn't see Link until this last page. I would totally hit that. lol.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

billabongchic987 said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm surprised that I didn't see ]Back off! Link is mine <


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> billabongchic987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Who would you date?
> I'd have to say...
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt

zamus ftw


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

Squall, Cloud, Vincent Valentine, Kuja, Zidane, Kadaj, Yazoo... All mine!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, shoot. I forgot about Star Fox. XD

I'm glad we like the same characters, lol. ;3

Characters I would date 2.0:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Of course, this is just for fun. I would never date any other person but Andrew. ;3


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top row, first one is the best.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, 2.0 is even better... Love all those, too.. XD Of course, we've already been through a list of characters together.... XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we have... ;3 You'll have to tell me if I missed anyone. X3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2009)

Zelda, or Samus.

Well... Maybe Peach.

Oh, and POSSIBLY Toadette.

EDIT: Kairi is on this list...


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Zelda, or Samus.
> 
> Well... Maybe Peach.
> 
> ...


Gasp, I totally forgot about Kairi O:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FarrenTheRobot  forgives you.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 15, 2009)

Cinthia All The Way Lol
Blondey!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2009)

Namane.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

I went out and bought a Shonen Jump Magazine 10 minutes ago, and there was this hawt picture of L in it. (human cosplaying. <3)


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Oh, and POSSIBLY Toadette.


<big>EEEEWWW.</big>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> I went out and bought a Shonen Jump Magazine 10 minutes ago, and there was this hawt picture of L in it. (human cosplaying. <3)


Hawt.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ikr? <3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna post a pic later. <3


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sakura Haruno. (Naruto) Ino Yamanaka (Naruto)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo.. pm me it,  just in case I forgot about it ;D


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=iy2610&s=5


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 15, 2009)

Bulbasuar. So hot.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yes _


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

I still want L. D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> I still want L. D:


Sorry but me and Jojo own L.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was joking.

But I will add Popouri to my list.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She told me you share. X) I OWN HIM IN MY BOOK. D:

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=iy2610&s=5 

You can have the drawn one. BUT THE COSPLAY ONE IS MINE. <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ONLY share with Jojo.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sharing the real one. D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K you go have crappy cosplay.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a good cosplay. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's L from the movie. He's a bad L. Can't do the sit right, doesn't have pale enough skin, and his hair isn't spikey enough.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your picky. X)


----------



## Caleb (Jun 15, 2009)

Eva from MGS3 

and

Rydia from the Final Fantasy games


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Maylene. <33


----------

